
You Should Be Using OpenDNS - devirkahan
http://thegeekscompanion.com/home/you-should-be-using-opendns.html
======
petercooper
I used it for a while early on but eventually got fed up with occasional false
positives where they limited access to a legitimate site (which in each case,
after switching to my ISP's DNS, were fine). I switched to Google's DNS and
never had a problem after that.

I believe they've added customizable filtering, etc, in the interim, but the
idea of a DNS provider restricting access to _anything_ just didn't sit right
with me in the end because of the risk of false positives (systems like SURBL
have a similar problem).

~~~
sp332
Customizable filtering has always been their revenue source. I really don't
know how they're going to operate when DNSSEC gets rolled out.

------
jgeorge
Anyone who hijacks NXDOMAIN for ad clicks deserves to lose.

------
sohn3
No way. They redirect all non-existing domains to their advertisement pages,
thus screwing DNS queries that should return NXDOMAIN responses.

